# My +Gifts for Sanrio Gifts



## Anj2k6 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello~
I'm a returning player who basically stopped when cookies first came about. I have both memberships.

I'm looking to add new regular friends to exchange gifts! I only really want 2 Cinnamoroll fans since he's my absolute fave Sanrio character. (One for me one for my caretaker)

My +Gifts right now:
3 Sky Blue Gift+
2 Lucky Tangerine Gift+
1 Gilded Gift+
1 Big City Skyline Gift+
1 Rockin Gift+


----------



## Anj2k6 (Jun 23, 2021)

Bump with updates


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 1, 2021)

Are you still looking for someone to trade with? I started playing again and apparently have 11 Sanrio Characters gifts.


----------

